

Sploj: Project Euler meets Brainf*ck - pookleblinky
http://www.spoj.pl/

======
screwperman
I'm not sure what the submitter implies by "Project Euler meets Brainfck".
While some "fun" problems on _SPOJ_ involve coding exclusively in esoteric
languages such as BF and Whitespace, most others are the standard algorithmic
challenges. This site is pretty well-known in the programming contest
community.

~~~
burke
That, and the title is typo'd.

~~~
screwperman
Hence my italicization in the grandparent comment.

------
silentbicycle
"Project Euler meets Brainf*ck" is a pretty terrible description. It looks
like a website with programming problems to solve, similar to Project Euler,
but with less of a direct emphasis on math.

It also looks like you submit your source and the site operators test it, and
there are time limits.

